# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Afbouw slaapmiddel Zolpidem: fitter overdag?

## Malherp

Ik gebruik ruim 8 jaar dagelijks een slaapmiddel, zolpidem. Ik wil dit gaan afbouwen omdat mijn slapen bijzonder slecht is en ik mij extreem vermoeid voel; ook al 8 jaar. 
Ik wil eens zien hoe (en of) mijn lichaam in staat is om zelfstandig te leren slapen. Maar ook om te zien of ik wellicht iets fitter ben overdag. Mijn huisarts geeft aan dat de afbouw betekend dat ik over moet stappen op een benzodiazepine: diazepam. Dit moet dan over lange tijd heel langzaam worden afgebouwd.
Heeft iemand ervaring met deze manier van afbouwen? Ben je inderdaad beter gaan slapen en fitter gaan voelen?

----------


## Leontien

Ik heb er geen ervaring mee, maar ik kan me wel voorstellen dat het beter voor je lichaam is om langzaam af te bouwen. Ik zal het eens aan mijn moeder vragen die een slaapmiddel gebruikt.

----------


## D1ana

Ik ben niet gaan afbouwen maar overgestapt op een natuurlijk middel. Is een stuk gezonder en wordt ook niet verslavend of ineffectief. Ik ben het kruidenmiddel van Herbella gaan gebruiken (deze) en heb daar veel baat bij gehad. Al zou ik wel netjes blijven luisteren naar de huisarts  :Wink:  .

----------


## sjoepietje

ik gebruik ook zoldidep om te slapen maar mijn dokter zegt dat ze maar drie uur werken en maar een inslaper is en niet echt een slaap middel voor gans de nacht maar ik neem ook nog mylostan er bij voor mijn spieren te onstpannen want dat lukt ook niet meer van zelf

----------

